# How do I know if it's good hash?



## outdoorsman101

Are there different levels of quality of hash like there is with buds? Basically, how do I know if it's of high quality or not?


----------



## cadlakmike1

smoke it.


----------



## Hick

IMO.. about the only thing you can judge quality visually, would be to look for 'green' .. green will indicate a higher ratio of plant/vegetative material.


----------



## Oscar

The smell? Texture? Oscar is a connaisseur of all things sticky!


----------



## King Bud

Hash should weigh significantly less than bud, and be significantly more potent.

If they offer hash at the same price for bud, be suspicious, and demand a taster.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I had some buddha sticks in thailand that just blew me away in 1969 but on my 1st trip to amsterdam in 1974, I was given a crash course on Hashish by a service buddy stationed in germany :aok: He always claimed green leb the lowest grade, blond leb better, red leb better still and black afghani the best 

:farm: it appeared at 1st glance the most dense, less grainy the hash, the more expensive, makes sense too

of course, there were many other kinds then and even more kinds nowadays, so I'd suggest you just try it :aok:*


----------



## lisa

Smell, texture and weight are the three important factors when looking for a good hash. Besides these factors you also need to smoke to select the best.


----------



## nycdiesel

Around here there's been a lot of really hard, brown, grainy crap that smells like chocolate you have to hit it with a hammer to spit it up. Stay away from anything thats not pliable, if it shatters, crumbles stay away. 

It should bend, it if it cracks or crumbles, is green, grainy don't buy it.


----------



## The Effen Gee

Is the hash hard and brittle? 

Or soft and malliable? 

What color is it predominately? Green? Golden?

So far most responses are correct by my sense and since has is constantly being made here, I get to see ALOT.

Color, structure, smell and taste are a few of the factors in figuring out which kinds of has are good and which kinds are not so good. 

It really boils down to personal preferance.

Full Melt bubble hash is killer, along with being a good smoke but I can get just as high from my dry sieve hash that is a little green.

Also, sometimes that green can add flavour to your hashish.

Really, you are just going to have to guage what is good hash and bad for yourself. Its all about preferance.


----------



## marcnh

I have made a lot of hash and IMO 
*I believe hash should NOT be sticky. if you press wet hash it will become very sticky and weigh more. if you press hash when its dry it should be anywhere from rock hard (65 degrees or below) to very plaible if you leave it in your pocket and its warm. Good pressed hash should not crumble to dust if you try to grind it in your fingers.
*you should be able to take a small piece, pinch it in your finger until it warms and it should become soft and pliable.  If it breaks apart easily it has a lot of vege matter as I call it, it may not be green.
*if you can smoke it, the strong hash I make will fill your lungs with so much vaporized thc that you will cough (this is good) and you can even feel a slight burn in your nose if its really strong.  My friends eye's bug out and it hits them hard. Of course when you smoke it, dont let the flame touch it.
*smoke should be bluish to white.
*pure bubble hash should vaporize leaving almost nothing in the bowl, almost no ash at all.
*how long it smokes - if you find yourself filling half your bowl, its not good hash.  
Outdoorsman, once you get used to feeling it, bending it, smelling it, snapping it, smoking it ect you can tell good hash easily. look close when you break it, if you can see fibers, this isnt thc its green.  Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## marcnh

Here's some has I made with about 90% fan leaves and 10% trim.  Its not super strong, but still strong and a great tasting smoke.  It has the texture of a good quality hash - I can break a peice off and roll it, shape it ect.  It does not crumble at all.


----------



## thc is good for me

the more it bubbles the danker it is.


----------



## miky

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> Are there different levels of quality of hash like there is with buds? Basically, how do I know if it's of high quality or not?




this could sound strange to you but the best way is to see if it crumble send like very easy
if it dose that surly it is not good

it has to be a little bit sticky

if it is pollen it has to be dark yellow on the out side and lighter yellow inside
if it is hash that is  only compressed pollen
then it is a little bit sticky dark brown outside and lighter inside

enjoy


----------



## Hick

miky said:
			
		

> this could sound strange to you but the best way is to see if it crumble send like very easy
> if it dose that surly it is not good
> 
> it has to be a little bit sticky
> 
> if it is pollen it has to be dark yellow on the out side and lighter yellow inside
> if it is hash that is  only compressed pollen
> then it is a little bit sticky dark brown outside and lighter inside
> 
> enjoy


.. sorry miky, but "hash" and "pollen" are nowhere related.
 Pollen is  fine powder consisting of _*microgametophytes*_ (*pollen grains*), which produce the male gametes (sperm cells) of seed plants.(wikipedia)... and contains NO thc... 
"Hash" (Hashish)..on the other hand                                   consists of the THC-rich resinous material (trichomes) of                                  the cannabis plant, which is collected, dried,                                  and then compressed into a variety of forms.


----------



## gre123123

when u said that the greener the hash the better. I think that is incorrect. Im not a hash expert but iv had my fare share.  I think that brown is great light brown is good too.  You said that the greener is better because the ratio of vegatative plant matter(green stuff) to (?) is high; which would give it a greenish color.  I think that green is bad actually, because what is used to make hash is the trichromes(crystals,thc) that is separated from the green vegatative matter.  So great hash should have little to no green matter, because the trichromes should have been separated from the plant, and then used to make hash.  the reason hash is better than pot is a) it is "pure" because there is such a high thc percent because is essence hash is thc thats been extracted from the plant. b) so ppl can smoke the thc without having to smoke excess plant matter (aka stems and leaves and whatever is green)


----------



## Six

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> smoke it.



:yeahthat:  Lmao....bloody brilliant watson...:rofl:


----------



## Urethane-on-concrete

I make 2 grades of dry screened (loose) hash. Each run I first do the golden yellow hash from my 90 micron screen (which is personal smoko) and a greener 140 micron which is more for pure weight. Still a nice smoke though.

I'm not so much a fan of the bubble hash. Prefer it dry, even uncompressed. Just dip the finger in and roll a ball when needed - well sometimes that's hard in winter so just spread that **** on!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi,

The best measure for me is how does it stack up with "finger hash" that you get after trimming and manicuring some nice weed at harvest time?  THIS is the very essence and origin of hash and the age old method is very hard to improve on!  How I wish we could get the frickin' Taliban to put down their guns and get out of Pakistan and back into the Afghani fields to rub their hands all over the buds to create nice, dank balls of palm-rolled hash instead of slitting poppies...   Screw the poppy...   Grow more Afghan bud!

The flavor of finger hash is rich and delicious and it has a real KICK...   In the late 70's - early 80's hash was widely available in the U.S.  The best was always the darkest with the 'Temple Ball' hash up at the top of the list.  Occasionally we'd get some decent Blonde or Red Lebonese hash but it was never quite as tasty or potent as the darker varieties.

Good hash at room temp is usually rock hard with a slightly sticky feel to it.  When you put a flame to the surface of the piece of hash for a few seconds it should immediately soften up to an almost soft clay consistency and you can then easily be break it up and mix it in with weed for my fave way of smoking it in a joint with some nice bud.  

AND it should "hash" out your lungs if smoked!   I can only take having a gram or two to smoke around every once in awhile as it really taxes the lungs and I actually prefer to eat it.  I've never Vaporized any hash but it's probably a much better way to go than smoking in terms of eventual health consequences..  

Happy Hashing!


----------



## vermont_farmer

Some good info here. But nobody has mentioned that good bubblehash is a function of the plant genetics, the gentle handling of the plant material during production, and the proper mesh-size screens. Now on this latter point I have been in a few debates over the years. But a range of screens, like 45, 75, 90 and 120 will result in 3 good grades. I always take samples of my grades after drying and check under the microscope to inspect for trichome density, integrity, color and debris. 

So, to reiterate what some others have said, the proper color is a tan to golden color right after production and drying. Any hint of green is an indication that coarse of a mesh was use, so there is plenty of plant debris in the hash. This is not good.

It will darken over time due to light exposure and/or too much handling. I have a sealed drying chamber, then I store in dark airtight container. Black hash results from excessive human handling, you are seeing the color of the human oils, enzymes and soot in the hash. this is typical of Afghani/Indian hash.


----------



## Oregon Bob

Hick, I've heard "pollen" used by those in the UK regarding the keif that can be collected.  So, if you have a hash box with screen, the keif would be pollen, or unpressed hash imo.  Anyone else familiar with this usage?

Run a lot of bubble myself & marcnh has it going on!  Best brother.


----------



## Hick

Oregon Bob said:
			
		

> Hick, I've heard "pollen" used by those in the UK regarding the keif that can be collected.  So, if you have a hash box with screen, the keif would be pollen, or unpressed hash imo.  Anyone else familiar with this usage?
> 
> Run a lot of bubble myself & marcnh has it going on!  Best brother.



..a common "misuse" of the word OB.. the correct term is _"polleM"_.. polleN, can only be obtained from male mj plants and contains "0" thc.


> . The pollem (not pollen) is obtained from the marijuana by drying and cooling the plant and then sieving again and again, until all that remains is a very fine and pale yellow powder.





> The best was always the darkest with the 'Temple Ball' hash up at the top of the list.


DOS.. it is 'rumored' that often the darker "Temple ball", had some opium (those dang poppies) added. True ?? .. I can't say.
"finger hash" is good, but untill you have sampled full melt bubble hash, you have not lived..


----------



## MysticWolf

I have a Kief Hash honey oil sort of question ...I have MS and FMS and what I make is Rick Simpson's cure which is also called Phoenix tears.

hXXp://www.phoenixtears.ca/

It shows the whole process there... The only difference I add are two steps instead of ISO.... I use Ever Clear I feel that makes it safer for human consumption. 

The second step I add is that I filter my oil through rinsed activated carbon so that I have a nice amber med to evap down.

The oil however is hard to handle and melts at a very low temp so I got to thinking if I kiefed a bit then put that kief in say a power sugar shaker I could sprinkle the kief and shake then sprinkle again and scrape a bit more.

I was just thinking might the kief help the oil have a bit more structure and thicker consistency? 

I make a little log out of My oil cut it in grain of rice doses which I swallow ...and it helps allot... If I possible added the kief would it most likely help the spasms and pain as good? Better?, Less?...

I just don't want to ruin a batch and waste the precious oil if it not going to help ...It is far to hard to come by!!!  

James


----------

